# NERS Preston Rat Show! 26th Feb 2011



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey,
*
I went to the ''NERS Rat Show'' in Preston today as my first Rat show to see if i like it....
*
Well i took my Pet rat Cupcake along and she did really good!!

I wasn't expecting her to win anything in all honesty as all the rats were cute.

*She came away with 5 Rosettes and 6 Awards! I WAS EPIC CHUFFED!

Reserve Best in Show
Best Pet Doe (6 - 12 months)
Best Coat Condition
Best Novice Pets
Most Engaging 
Supreme Challenge (2nd)
Doe Challenge (2nd)*

Was a fun day, although i was disappointed with the amount of people that turned up, about 30 rats in total + i wanted Kittens there! i was hoping to buy one whilst going to the show.

*Animal care:*

I've seen loads of posts on forums ripping animal shows to shreds about their animal care, Distressed animals and horrid attitudes towards them.

For once I'd like to post a positive thing about shows!

The show today was great, Lots of Rats being loved and cared for, even judges checking the rats weren't to hot in their tanks and moving from sunlight... Very good...

Will 100% be going again and advise anyone who had rats or enjoys them to tag along too!

You don't have to be a member to go, If you are new to Rat showing do what i did, just enter as a Pet! It was awesome


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thankyou for your insight into rat shows, as id love to go to one myself. Do you think id be allowed im an 18 year old, i have three rats two 8 week old girls and 1 3 year old boy. They are all gorgeous little things (yes im biased there my babies ), did you take anyone along with you? where did you get your tank? was cupcake ok all day? what did it cost you to enter?
id love to see a photo of your rosettes if you wouldnt mind.

thanks for your help hun


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Thankyou for your insight into rat shows, as id love to go to one myself. Do you think id be allowed im an 18 year old, i have three rats two 8 week old girls and 1 3 year old boy. They are all gorgeous little things (yes im biased there my babies ), did you take anyone along with you? where did you get your tank? was cupcake ok all day? what did it cost you to enter?
> id love to see a photo of your rosettes if you wouldnt mind.
> 
> thanks for your help hun


1. Any1 of any age can enter

2. As many Rats as you want can go Male / Female Any age

3. I went with my mum but you can go alone if you want

4. I bought my Tank from a local pet shop, It was in fact a Plastic Tank that's made to house Frogs / snakes, You can also rent a Tank when you go there for the entire day and its only £1

5. She was fine, mostly curled up asleep, they let you put in some food (Liek Cucumber /Melon/ Pepper/Banana) as a source of food and water for them. Also they do take good care to check the Rats are ok and if you're worried about ANY Rat just say something and they will check 

6. Depending on what section you enter her in, I entered her only in the ''Pet section'' and it cost me £1.50. More section you enter the more it costs, I think the most it would cost to enter in them all is no more than £5.

*
In the pet Section they look at;*

1. Tractability (How your Rat is when they go to pick him/her up, how she reacts)
2. Health (General Health and Happiness of your Rat)
3. Condition (Rats weight, size, Coat, Nails, Fur)
4. Preparation (How well prepared he/she is for the show, I got full marks because her tail was spotless! lol)
5. Temperament (General behavior, attitude and happiness as a Pet)










HOPE THIS HELPS  X X X X


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Oooh great, 
i want to enter one (nfrs) its in dartford, but i cant find the show secretarys contact information so im abit baffled.
lovely rosettes


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations to you & Cupcake, I bet you're really proud of her!


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks and Yeah i am!

Well she is stupidly cute after all.... one of the judges kept picking her up and going ''Oh i do love this one''

lol x


----------



## RattyRenton (Feb 26, 2011)

I was there today (with 3 of my boys as shoulder rats) and I saw little Cupcake. She was gorgeous, little tiny wee thing! I have a thing for roans, she was really pretty. Big well done to Cupcake


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

RattyRenton said:


> I was there today (with 3 of my boys as shoulder rats) and I saw little Cupcake. She was gorgeous, little tiny wee thing! I have a thing for roans, she was really pretty. Big well done to Cupcake


Could have given me a lift, you skinflint.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw wow that's brilliant, well done!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:. Love the piccy of her she is gorgeous, Where did you get cupcake from?? Are you allowed to keep entering the same rat for the same classes at future shows??

I've been playing with the idea of going to a show but I don't really know anyone..which isn't like me as i will babble to anyone lol I've never been to one before, so I may go to the next Preston.


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

princesslea said:


> Aw wow that's brilliant, well done!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:. Love the piccy of her she is gorgeous, Where did you get cupcake from?? Are you allowed to keep entering the same rat for the same classes at future shows??
> 
> I've been playing with the idea of going to a show but I don't really know anyone..which isn't like me as i will babble to anyone lol I've never been to one before, so I may go to the next Preston.


Oh and also, I didn't know any1 either! Just let em know if your going the Next one (which i think is it October) and i will cya there! lol


----------



## RattyRenton (Feb 26, 2011)

siberiankiss said:


> Could have given me a lift, you skinflint.


I'm sorry :blushing:. I couldn't work out how to go about picking you up and getting to the show in time, it all sounded so _early_. Sorry mate. I'll pick you up for the next one, promise.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Bless you, I was joking; couldn't go anyway as was due to take in those rats that have been pinched. I will seriously consider a lift to the next one though! Meet you at a station somewhere.


----------

